# Confusing behaviour



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

When I open the front door the two ferals run to me meowing and hissing. I'm confused. I know they want the food I have for them but why both meowing and hissing?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Conflicting emotions. They know you have food but they are still wary of you.

Nito used to do that when I first brought him Chica and Kovie (now lives with my sister). He would be playing with them, meowing and trilling but also randomly hissing. I think his mind accepted them, but the part of his brain that processed their smell needed to catch up or something.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We are so big, in comparison. But brave as cats are, they could really rip into us. It's understandable. Heaven knows what these cats have been through.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

One of the ferals that I trapped who is going to a no-kill shelter would do the same thing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that will stop.  They have to learn to trust us.


----------



## Comadreja144 (Dec 23, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> Conflicting emotions. They know you have food but they are still wary of you.
> 
> Nito used to do that when I first brought him Chica and Kovie (now lives with my sister). He would be playing with them, meowing and trilling but also randomly hissing. I think his mind accepted them, but the part of his brain that processed their smell needed to catch up or something.


 
That makes sence, when Sailor Jerry first started letting me get close to him he would randomly hiss and run off and then as we progressed to petting he would be mid pur and then hall off and bite the crap out of my hand. Not anymore though, now any lovies are all lovies.


----------

